

It's time for states to ban non-competition agreements - hwstar
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/its-time-for-states-to-ban-non-competition-agreements/article/2571308

======
JoeAltmaier
Agreed. You're supposed to be loyal to the company, yet they can lay you off
at any time. Then, when they quit paying you, still they have their hooks into
you. How can that be legal?

~~~
hwstar
In some states, drawing a salary after the noncompete offer is presented is
"sufficient consideration".

In some European countries, you must be paid your salary or a significant
fraction of your salary if you are laid off for the duration of the
noncompete.

Fortunately, California bans noncompetes under section 16600 of the Business
and Professions Code. Other states, or the Federal Government should sit up
and take notice. They will have to fight a lot of foes such as the Chamber of
Commerce, and large corporations.

I have no problems with NDA's, but noncompetes are being pushed under the
guise of protecting trade secrets, when really they are all about locking up
the free movement of talent.

